# Tsunami Pliers!



## Ardiemus

I just got em in from Sunjammers in PCB and they look sweet! Nice holster, spring loaded jaws and a nice coiled lanyard! Gonna try them out tonight!


----------



## Heartbreaker

One of my cooks brought me a pair from sunjammers and i love them great price also


----------



## Todd

They look to be the exact same pliers BPS has, just different packaging and color. I like mine, work good but I don't know about last long time. They are already corroding. Should come off though with a good cleaning, I have just been lazy. Plus, the first time I grabbed a hook on a shark the jaws bent and were misaligned. It took some effort but I was able to bend the jaw back and have not had an issue since.

oh, and the cutters on mine don't work that well on smaller braid. Cuts the shit outa wire and all size mono though


----------



## hogdogs

So far I am happy with my Tsunami ball bearing 33# swivels...

Brent


----------



## Ardiemus

These look to be the same as the BPS ones but these were $13 less at Sunjammers. Thats 3 dozen shrimp right there! Enjoy...I'll send a PIREP when I'm back...hopefully with some black snapper!


----------



## Night Wing

If they don't start corroding, I'll take a better look at them.


----------



## Ardiemus

Well i like the pliers.... My only concern is the jaws dint close completely in my pair due to the cutter blades so it is hard to tighten the tag line on a hook or swivel.


----------



## Linda

They are suppose to be exactly like the p line pliers just a few slight modifications. I love my p lines & they are holding up well considering how much I use them. I bought the tsunami pair a few weeks ago for clients so I will see how well they compare, if they dont get dropped/lost in the water...lol everything is suppose to be lashed down but that doesnt always happen...


----------



## pompanopete

what was the price?


----------



## REDFISH101

Found the same pair at the last outcast sale for a very good price and other than the jaws not closeing completly they are some pretty good pliers so far..:thumbsup:I think i paid $20 or $25 cant quite remember


----------



## bbarton13

here the only place i can find the cutters head replacements at, kinda pricey.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement...541?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48416a47c5


----------



## LITECATCH

Looks like they copied the Accurate 8" that i have. Which have been GREAT! Just a little spendy!!


----------

